# Help Thrips!



## commish21 (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys, I have thrips...they are yellow and jumping all over the place while messing up my leaves.  How bad are thrips? How do they affect my plant health and yield and what can I do to get rid of them?  I am two weeks into flowering and need to know what course of action to take

Thanks,
Com


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 5, 2009)

hey I read that basil repels thrips. Its a Natural Garden Pest Control. heres a link
hXXp://organicgardens.suite101.com/article.cfm/natural_garden_pest_control
Try some dry basil crushed and sprinkled.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 5, 2009)

*oh thrips,,,,i had em last year ,,,
best thing to do is get your
 ladies in the shower and give them a thorough wash or dip them upside down in a bucket of water and try and get off as many as you can 
clean your grow room thoroughly including fans and lights as thrips love to multiply under lights and in moist areas ,,,,
get your self some neem oil ,,liqued soap and add to a spray bottle with some water ,,,shake excessively  till mixture is thourghly  mixed 
spray the ladies from top ,to bottom,and underneath of leaves ,,,,
reapeat with a light spray  every three or 4 days ,,,for 2 weeks ,,, 
by now they should be eradicated ,, 
goodluck :48:*


----------



## commish21 (Feb 5, 2009)

can I do that even though they are already budding and have little colas on them?

thanks


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 6, 2009)

*i did ,,,*


----------



## commish21 (Feb 6, 2009)

you did and there were no ill affects?
did you put them back under the lights wet?
sorry for so many questions...I just don't wanna **** this up

thanks


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 6, 2009)

If you dip them you may want to do this before your dark period and let them sit in the dark. The water on the leave magnifies the light and can cause burns on the leaves.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 6, 2009)

*no there was no ill effects but ,,i wouldnt do it on the buds much later in flower ,,,and i let them dry out in the 12/12 dark period as kalikisu pointed out ,,*


----------



## commish21 (Feb 7, 2009)

one last question.  You said you would not do it much later in the flowering cycle.  I am three weeks in tomorrow.  CAn I still do it?  They are already quite pretty?  Should I worry about mold if I let them stay wet before the dark cycle?  

thanks


----------



## Medman (Feb 7, 2009)

Think the sooner the better commish. A little water will do less damage than the critters. I got thrips once and bug bombed the room, that was before flower though. Don't wanna get insecticide all over your buds.


----------



## commish21 (Feb 14, 2009)

finally got em sprayed.  Do I have to spray them again?  It is an ordeal to pull them out of the grow spot to do that

How bad are thrips for the plants?  What do they do to the plants?

C


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 14, 2009)

*found this on the net hope it helps eace:


Thrips
Thrips are really tiny, but can be seen by the naked eye. Some may have wings and some may not. Thrips reproduce rapidly, especially in tight places. That is what makes them hard to get rid of when using pesticides. The suck the sap right out of your plant with there piercing mouths, which makes the leaves look like they turned white. You can tell when you have thrips by taking a look at your leaves, the leaves will look as if there chlorophyll have been ripped right off the plant. Plants that are damaged can&#8217;t be healed thus making it harder for the plant to absorb light. SO if left untreated the thrips will kill the plants. Damage also can be seen by the greenish black specks of there **** they leave on leaves. Also the plants will show silver patchs from scar tissue. Depending on the severity at first, thrip damage might look like spider mite damage untill it increases in damage and then thrips case is for sure when you see the greenness replace with big parts of white.

*


----------



## commish21 (Feb 16, 2009)

sprayed them...I hope they make it another month till harvest.  Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------

